# Wanted site near Hadrians Wall



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, far more experienced motorhomers than us! 

Sometime during the summer the boss and I wish to spend a few days to a week as near to Hadrians Wall as poss so that we can explore all the different forts etc on the wall. 
We would like if possible to base at one site rather than keep moving. 
I have been checking various web sites for a suitable site to stay at. 
Has anyone got first hand knowledge of this area and a good place to call basecamp? 
With the rv size/access is always an issue. 
Please help. 

Look forward to replies. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Hi

I seem to think the Camping and Caravanning Club have a site at Haltwhistle.

Russell


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Well house farm, just south of wall houses is a basic but quiet site with good facilities. My only complain is that their water hose was bigger than any coupling I carry the only time I have ever had a problem.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Mike,

The July 2006 edition of Practical Motorhome contains an in-depth feature on touring along Hadrians Wall (Wallsend to Bowness on Solway) in a motorhome. This is a good article, describing the route and the various attractions, as well as listing camp-sites, it would be worthwhile trying to obtain a copy if you can.

If you like you can pm me and I will photocopy/scan the article and send it to you.

Regards

Mark


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

some years ago we stayed at Irthing Vale CP at Brampton, not central enough for your needs perhaps - but nice people and handy strill along PF to the town; same trip we also stayed at Tyne Green at Hexham, great spot - handy for the river and then riverside walk into Hexham - altho site mainly for statics

8)


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies.
I will look up the sites mentioned.

Mark, a great offer which I would very much like to take up and have pm you today.

Regards

Mike


----------

